# Corsair Force 3 60 GB SSD Review



## mithun_mrg (Sep 17, 2012)

Today I am going to review my 1st SSD Corsair Force 3 60Gb SATA 3 which is based on Sandforce 2200 controller 
More info on Sanforce controller can be found here
SandForce - SF-2200/2100

Reasons I choose it over other drives is corsair’s support & the drive also includes mounting Hardware inbox 
So lets get into it without wasting any time

Tech Specs(Taken from site)
Warranty-Three years
SSD Unformatted- Capacity60 GB
Max Sequential R/W (ATTO)-540 MB/s sequential read — 490 MB/s sequential write
Max Random- 4k Write (IOMeter 08)80k IOPS (4k aligned)
InterfaceSATA -6Gb/s
Technology-Asynchronous NAND
Form Factor-2.5 inch
DRAM -Cache MemoryNo
Weight-80g
Voltage-5V ±5%
Power Consumption (active)-2.0W Max
Power Consumption (idle/standby/sleep)-0.5W Max
S.M.A.R.T. Support-Yes
Shock-1500 G
MTBF-2,000,000 hours

Test Config
Core i3 530
Msi P55-GD65
Ram-Gskill Ripjaws 4GB
Corsair Force 3 60 GB SSD Updated the Firmwire to 5.03 
Seagate ST31000524AS 1TB HDD
WD GREEN -WDC WD10EARS-22Y5B1 1TB HDD

Applied the following Tweaks to OS
1.Disabled Drive Indexing
2. Disabled Disk Defragmenter Schedule & Service.
3.Disabled Pagefile
4.Disabled Hibernation
5.Turned off windows write cache buffer flushing

Followed this guide: The SSD Optimization Guide Redesigned - The SSD Review

Packaging & Installation Images:

Package includes the SSD itself desktop 2.5-3.5 converter & some screws 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8455/7985101043_58aed51f97.jpg
. by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


Windows Disk Management Screen shot shows 55.9 GB usable
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8034/7985133920_83cfa64331.jpg
DIsk Man by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


Now lets get on with some Benchmarks

Crystal Disk Mark

Corsair Force3 SSD
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8040/7985133362_a780ddb2f6.jpg
SSD Crystal Disk Mark by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Seagate ST31000524AS
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8322/7985123817_4f3e9d5fc7.jpg
Seagate Crystal disk mark by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


Western Digital Green  WDC WD10EARS-22Y5B1
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8457/7985133166_ded35e603e.jpg
WD Green Crystal disk mark by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

ATTO

Corsair Force3 SSD
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8304/7985123735_2644745a3e.jpg
ssd atto by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Seagate ST31000524AS
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8318/7985123931_fa1e680a80.jpg
Seagate ATTO by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Western Digital Green  WDC WD10EARS-22Y5B1
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8457/7985133166_ded35e603e.jpg
WD Green Crystal disk mark by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

AS SSD

Corsair Force3 SSD
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8438/7985134106_aa96581fb3.jpg
AS SSD SSD by mithun_mrg, on Flickr



Windows Experience Index

Corsair Force3 SSD
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8182/7985123291_35903973a6.jpg
Windows Experience Index SSD by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Seagate ST31000524AS
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8301/7985133066_8172646656.jpg
Windows experience index HDD by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


File copy from HDD to SSD
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8447/7985133772_39b7cf6a38.jpg
File copy from HDD to SSD by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

File copy from SSD to HDD
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8041/7985124015_3d2ecbe5da.jpg
File copy from SSD to HDD by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

File copy from HDD to HDD
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8039/7985124311_09feb8edc4.jpg
Copy HDD TO HDD by mithun_mrg, on Flickr




Pros:
1.	Fast Drive Sata 3 6Gb/s
2.	Easy Installation(Includes all mounting Hardware including screws)
3.	Backed by reliable Corsair’s support & service
4.	No moving parts 0 operating sound
5.	Very light as compared to Traditional HDD
6.     Low power consumption

Cons:
1.    High cost per GB
2.    Limited Life
3.    Limited Utility in general computing
4.    Have to do a lot of OS tweaks for optimal performance & Life, So meant for only Enthusiasts


Final words this piece of hardware have visible performance gain in my pc than any other earlier upgrades i had over the years suddenly it seemed like a nitro boost was applied to my pc 
The Major benefits were faster boot/shutdown  faster application/game loading & also faster file copying installation etc.
But i think the performance of the drive was bottle-necked a little bit by my Motherboard which only supports Sata II 3Gb/s interface it will surely perform a bit more if installed on a SATA 6 Gb/s mode.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice short review!!


----------

